# ASA-5512 VoIP configuration



## phnx2459 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello to all. I'm a newbie for this and I'm having problems allowing VoIP traffic passing through our ASA-5512. 

Our telephone network is 199.168.199.0/24, the gateway is one of the ASA interfaces (IP: 199.168.199.1), static NAT is enabled from this interface to external interface to change the source address to a public IP address, access lists are configured in external interface (input) to allow SIP traffic (TCP/UDP 5060 port), and DNS domain lookup is configured and enabled in telephone network interface.

Still, the VoIP traffic is not passing through, so, am I missing something here?

Thanks in advance!


----------

